# Generator Power Question



## aleutian (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok please don't laugh but I am trying to figure out something and it seems there is no straight answer out there about this.

I have a John Deere PR-G5500M Generator it has a peak of 5500 watts and continuous of 4800 watts.

I am trying to figure out why it only has a 20 amps twist lock when it can produce up to 46 amps?

Is it 20 amps a leg or is it 20 amps total?
Can i run 20 amps on one leg and then 20 amps on the other for a total of 40 amps at one time?
I have a well pump that runs 17 amps at 240 volts, will this run it? does it split the 17 amps 8.5 per 120 leg? if so does that mean i can run another 11.5 amps on the 120 legs each at the same time?
any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.

P.S. just to check do i just use a 20 Amp double pole breaker then?

thanks.


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

If the pump is 17 and the connector is 20, Then there's only 3 left.
Not enough for two at the same time.
Still, the whole wattage should be there somewhere.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

you should have a 20 amp twist lock 220 outlet and 2 20 amp 120v "household" plugs on there giving you 20 for each setup


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Starting a Motor is much more difficult than running one. 4800 watts is 20 amps per leg at 240Vac or, 40 amps if it is wound for 120Vac only. If your unit has a 240Vac plug, running anything past 20 amps per leg puts that leg of the unit into overload. Which after a while will damage the unit.


----------

